

Nature ambient sounds - newkrozo
http://wetwilly.fr/?rain

======
coderholic
Amazing animation transitions on the buttons!

If you like this site you should also check out
[http://www.calm.com](http://www.calm.com), which in addition to various
ambient and nature sound/videos has guided meditation sessions.

~~~
veli_joza
I believe metaballs[1] were used. Very impressive application of concept.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaballs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metaballs)

------
Raphmedia
I would recommend
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/) for all
noise related needs.

This website allows you to customize every noise to your liking and the
selection of soundscapes is HUGE.

~~~
newkrozo
For relaxation, try [http://www.ambicular.com](http://www.ambicular.com)

~~~
Raphmedia
Pretty great, but I can't seem to turn back from the level of customization
allowed by myNoise. You can load a soundscape, mute individual noises,
increase other, allow the soundscape to animate and evolve over time, etc.

------
chipuni
You might want to compare against many other, similar sites. This one has a
very noticeable fade out/fade in when it repeats itself.

It hasn't moved me away from [http://rain.today](http://rain.today) .

~~~
newkrozo
But for ocean there's no alternative )

~~~
chipuni
Except, of course, for
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/windSeaRainNoiseGenerator.p...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/windSeaRainNoiseGenerator.php)
,
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/oceanNoiseGenerator.php](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/oceanNoiseGenerator.php)
,
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/squeakingSailboatSoundscape...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/squeakingSailboatSoundscapeGenerator.php)
,
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/deepOceanSoundscapeGenerato...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/deepOceanSoundscapeGenerator.php)
, and
[http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/finWhaleUnderwaterSoundscap...](http://mynoise.net/NoiseMachines/finWhaleUnderwaterSoundscapeGenerator.php)
.

------
natch
This site makes my laptop fan come on and stay on for as long as it is loaded.
Nice sounds though; it's inspiring me to look for other sites with similar
sounds but with lower CPU usage.

~~~
BFay
Just consider the laptop fan additional ambient sound!

------
shock
I've been using noisli[0] to cut off the ambient noise. The two look
strikingly similar.

[0] - [http://www.noisli.com/](http://www.noisli.com/)

------
flarg
Aside from the spelling mistake in the posting - this is a quite beautiful
site!

------
nosnos
This is really cool but a few aren't working for me on ff & chrome... evening
bonfire and in the city are silent. ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

------
artur_makly
is it me? .. or am i the only that finds this a bit sad that we now have to
virtualize..nature.

